# today was a very sad day



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

well after a few days in the vet our sweet cat Bob had to be out to sleep today......he had gone into the vet on tuesday in pain and howling and he had crystals in his urine and his bladder was about to rupture so after being in there a few days getting treatment and having an operation to reconstruct hi down there so he could pee he turned anemic and had kidney damage. we went to say goodbye and were there as he went to sleep...what a sad day he was 5 years old way too young....i had switched him to the blue buffalo cat food two months ago and this is what happened too much ash in the food caused the crystals he was perfectly healthy until this point. he was my son's birthday present in grade 2 who is now in grade 7 Bob picked my son out and sat on his foot....it is so hard to lose a pet cat or dog.....we are sad and maddison has been looking for him..... we still have 2 cats and they are also looking for Bob....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bob. He is now playing with my Gus at the bridge chasing mice and eating catnip.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so sorry....Your sweet kitty is happy and free of pain now. I know you will miss him so...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. We lost our cat, Pippi, 3 years ago at age 17 and we miss her still. She was an unusal cat that loved to be carried around by the wee grandkids and it didn't matter if they carried her by her head,upside, etc,...she would just be purring. Some cats are extra special, no doubt about it. And he was a mighty handsome cat, Loved the markins on that face.I


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you for your kind words....Bob sure had a different personality and he will be very deeply missed. we lost our 14 year old siamese cat a year ago but she was my cat this was the very first pet that my kids got that was theirs so that makes it hard for them....as well as me.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Bob was beautiful. I'm so sorry for you & your son. How sad to lose him so young.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet cat Bob, thinking of you and your son.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob was so handsome. I love those tuxedo cats and he had such a cute, sweet little round face.
I'm very sorry about his illness and death. It is hard to lose a loved one (especially so young) - furred or not and Bob was obviously loved. It is sooooo hard to be there for them at the end.
I hope the grief eases and you can soon enjoy the good memories with less pain.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. Bob was a handsome boy. {{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Sleep Softly Bob....I am so sorry for the loss of your special kitty.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your cat.....sounded like a very special kitty.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Bob. My sympathies go out to you and your family. He was a beautiful boy and I know you will all miss him dearly.

As a cat lover, there really is nothing like a cat, they are all different and all very special in their own right.

My thoughts are prayers are with you all.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss - he looked a beautiful cat

Sleep softly little one


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Bob we'll be praying for his safe passage to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bob was a beautiful cat. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a very handsome kitty, and so young. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Bob! 5 is super young for a kitty! I'm sure that you will all remember him dearly.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss. He was such a handsome boy. Run free and play hard at the bridge sweet Bob.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bob looks like a real sweet kitty.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. We had to have one of our cats put down for that exact same reason (crystals and kidney failure) back in 2000. His name was Teddy and he had come to us as a stray, although he appeared to have been very well cared for when we found him and was even declawed in the front paws and was a perfect weight. My parents called around and put an ad in the paper, but no one claimed him or knew who he belonged to, so we just kept him. We had him for about 4 or 5 years before my parents had to have him put down for that reason. We still miss him like crazy. DH and I also lost our oldest cat, Max, last November. It's never easy.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Spot and Wednesday give their condolences as do the rest of our family...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bob. It's so hard to lose them, and especially one so young. My thoughts are with your family.

Sleep softly handsome boy.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just saw this post today. 5 years old is way too young and I think when they are young, the loss being unexpected, makes it that much more traumatic. Losing a pet no matter what age is like losing a member of your family. 

Did you have any warning signs before the situation became an emergency situation? I ask this because my cat who is about 14 years old and who lives at my parents house is apparently leaving blood tinged droplets of urine on the floor shortly after he exits his litter box. This is what my dad tells me. Other than this the cat seems to be fine. I am seriously considering taking him into the vet to get checked.

Again, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss 

We brought Willow (one of our cats) to the vet tonight... he's been peeing at random places in the basement lately... he's in for observation tonight.... hope it's nothing serious like that and just a UTI


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Bob was a beautiful kitty. I'm so sorry this happened to you and your son.

(((((((((((hugs to you and your family)))))))))))))


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

A beautiful boy so sorry for your loss rest in piece sweet boy.


----------

